# [SOLVED] ATI/AMD build..on a budget.



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

wasuppppp geeewizzzz of the worldd......

im thinking of putting "below" together...ny idea if it'll turn out well? or any suggestions for a better value/performance? am having it for gaming purposes mostly.

Mobo: abit ax78
CPU: AMD phenom 9850
Graphics: Asus 4850 512mb
RAM: Corsair XMS2 4gb ddr2 800mhz


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

If it is for gaming mostly - you should look into a dual core instead of a quadcore.
I would consider the 5400+ BE which should be very good value for the money and you can easily push it on air to higher speeds. This CPU does not come with its own cooler, just in case you need to know that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103289

Or if you dont wish to overclock then try this...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

Nonetheless - Intel's offerings are superior to AMDs.
I am an AMD user and have no regrets...just in case you wondered.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

This would be a decent cooler for the AMD Black Edition CPU...if you decided to go for that.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

As far as Mobo...the one you picked has the same chipset as mine.
Here is what I have - I am very satisfied with it...Vista on it was no problems.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128081

Here's an additional alternative which uses a newer AMD chipset...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352
I have no experience with this one but I figured - might as well let you have the choice.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

And I dont see you deciding on a PSU...unless you have one already.

Spend the money on a high quality PSU and save yourself headaches.
Headaches = undervolting, frying your system, etc.

For your system...look for something 650W and up.

Brands: PC Power & Cooling, Corsair, Seasonic or Thermaltake - Toughpower Line.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

woooooow...thx a bomb wayliff..big help tat. tehe.
hmm..yea..psu..i was thinkin of d cooler master extreme power 650W..but is 650 really sufficient? n as for playing games like crysis n especially fallout 3 which im afraid wud b much like d pwr hungry oblivion...wat more cud i throw in...a 4870 maybe? 

also, ive been asking ard, some had issues with amd and ati as in they tend to fry and recommends the intel n nvidia build instead. another would say AMDs r much cooler and built for gamers..which goes along well with ATI. help....


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

update to my build:
mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3
cpu: Athlon 64 X2 5600+
rams: Kingston Hyper X DDR2 1066Mhz 4gb
gpu: HIS IceQ 4 Turbo 4650 512Mb
psu: cooler master extreme power ATI 650W


any good? ive been checking out the GA-MA78GM-S2H mobo and i can't decide which is better. how does the new chipset and the ati hybrid work anyone? and should i go for the 1066mhz rams or just the 800mhz ones will do?


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

1066 doesn't give you much more for the price. 800 is perfectly fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

With Cooler Master you want to use Real Power Pro models only.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023
If your sold on AMD that's fine but I think I would rather have a E7200 on a P35 DS3L board over the x2 5000 BE they still don't OC as well.
The HD4650 has a pretty low power draw so if your not planing on upgrading later you could use a 500w-550w quality unit.
Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

I was thinking that might have been a typo, referred to a 4850 in the original post. If it is the HIS IceQ4 Turbo version of the 4850, it's supposed to be an excellent card, faster, quieter, and cooler than the reference design.

Have to agree on the E7200, was reading an article a couple weeks ago and they called it the "king of budget processors." Haven't tried it on my EP35-DS3L though. Have to swap cpu's sometime and see how it runs on that, great on my P5K-E wifi, that's for sure.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

hehe..yea..typo.. my bad. u guys have been very helpful so far. . 

but im still tryin to understand the motherboards with ati hybrid etc..there's no point in gettin an integrated coz once i fix in the 4850, the integrated pretty much just sits there no?

the 5000+ dont overclock as well eh. but i hear that amds are the safest to OC and they don't heat up as much? maybe for the older models? i'm actually still thinking of the quad core 9850+ BE. OC that to 3.1ghz.

now im having trouble deciding a motherboard and cpu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Back in the Pentium days that was true but now the Core series runs cooler then the AMD cpu's. 
If your looking at the 9850 look at the E8500 for around the same price it's not on this chart but it's faster then the E8400 that is > http://www.techspot.com/review/100-intel-core2-duo-e7200/page10.html


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Hmm...this is becoming an intel/ati build > budget now. heh

New build:
Mobo: GA-EP35-DS3L
CPU: E8500
RAMS: Corsair Dominator 1066mhz 2GB
GPU: HIS iceQ 4 Turbo 4850 512mb


as for the psu...if i were to oc the processor and add on more rams...is a 550W sufficient?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Not if you have a video card in there Hd4850 and below look for a 650w 
Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

aw ritez...
then i'd prob get a cooler master. but what's the diff between the real power pro and modular units? 
any recommendation for a gud lcd monitor then for a price of <$150?
I've spotted a few...the BenQ G900WD is around that price range..but is it any good; for gaming? It's a 19" 2000:1 contrast ratio.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

The Real Power Pro doesn't have the extra connection at the PSU which can become loose you want to have as few connection as possible as any connection can be a weak point in electrical systems, And I'm not sure who's internals they use in the mod units.

Haven't seen to many of them but I used a Few of these> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254035


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

wokaiz. now then leavin the ati/amd build. on a budget.
if i were to use the e8500 processor...which uses the new p45 chipset no?

then if i were to use the EP35-DS3L board would be...a little off no?

what then of so many other boards...like the ECS P45-T Black mobo.
Or An asus P5Q-SE...or even a gigabyte EP45-DS3L?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

The E8500 will work on the P35 or the the P45 for a budget build the GA EP35 DS3L is a good choice or the GA EP43 DS3L, For P45 the P5Q Pro ...Never used the SE or GA EP45 DS3L or for Raid The DS3R


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Honestly, I would say get the E8400, it's cheaper than 8500 and has a 1333 FSB ($169)
EP35-DS3L would be fine ($84). I'd say the EP35C-DS3R would be better, but 50 dollars different for a newer southbridge, DDR2/3 compatiability and crossfire capability wouldn't be worth it.
Corsair Dominator RAM (2x2GB DDR2-1066 my choice) ($139)
ATi 4850 (Get a dual slot model!) (~$179)
SILVERSTONE ST70F 700W ATX12V / EPS12V http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256045 (briefly on sale- 700 quality watts at $99, but still cheapest quality 700 at normal price $149. Also 80%PLUS cert)

That's $670. $720 if you don't catch the PSU sale.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

nice!
20bux diff...8400 or 8500...hmm..

do tell me more bout the asus and ecs mobos plz. hehe..y choose a gigabyte over the rest?

hm...the silverstone is cheap indeed!!! warrrGGhh..but newegg aint shippin to my place. . its a modular tho...thaz not gud no?

and by dual slot model do u mean the mobo with 2 pcie-16x?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

the e8400 is a 3.0 GHZ and 1333 FSB. e8500 is 3.16 GHZ and 1066 FSB. You can save that $20 and overclock the E8400 to 3.2 without trying (assuming it works, usually does).

Whereabouts do you live? I myself like modulars, mostly because i've never had one, and wish I did because of the clutter.

by dual slot, i mean the card itself uses up 2 PCI slots, one for connections, and one to exhaust the hot air from the case instead of having it get recycled in it. However, I've noticed not many 4850 cards are dual slot....odd for the amount of heat generated.

On motherboards, i only work with gigabyte and ASUS (i learned from linderman, basically). gigabyte has a much easier to navigate BIOS, and overclocks easier. the compariative ASUS boars are P5K and P5Q. One of them has been having alot of RMA's, i forget which. both are 84.99, so not a whole lot of gain/loss.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

hmm..have decided on a tx650 corsair as the psu...still not sure bout the mobo tho. rams..the dominators for sure..or maybe crucial ballistix instead. i hear gigabyte mobo goes well with ati gpus. but hmm..then theres that new asus mobo that boots up in like 5secs...p5q-se. casing..prob a lian li p09b or a lancool k7. cpu..guess yea, the e8400 is fine. im living in malaysia btw. wish i was in the states. .


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

oop..pc-a09b i mean..making a rough calculation..d build wud still add up to ard $1k wit a 22".


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

hmm..also wondering whats wit intel's chipsets..wats the P, X, G n Q for?...the giga p43 boards looks like a gud board i guess..prob go on that..just curious tho..if there r any other boards better suited for gaming or more of an investment..maybe the asus p5q?full board..wit everything a man needs...n more...built in esata n dual lan? :O :O...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

a 650 W supply is same as I have, i'm holding a 98 GTX but only by luck, I'd say anything from the 8800GTX or ATi 3870 down should be safe on it. I wouldn't try a nvidia 9 series or ATi 4 series of x2 series on a 650. I'm barely sliding along on my rig.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

but hmm..i read on a site that the ati 4850 wit max load only takes up about 200+ watts...mobo prob <100...adds up..<400?..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Plus the cpu, drives, memory, usb devices add in some overhead you don't want to run the psu at full load as that will just create heat issues and shorten it's life.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

oh..a tx750 then? money money... ..then the mobo issue once more..hmm..
so many gud boards...im curious bout the ep35-ds4...it supports crossfire with speeds at x16 and x4...is tat better than d standard x8/x8?...and whats the big diff btw a pcie(1.0) n (2.0)?...hmm...now its either tis board or back to the ecs p45t which is cheaper...or a ep43-ds3l. hmmmmmm....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

PCI 2.0 increases the bandwidth the cards can use over 1.0 newer boards like the P43, P45, X48 are 2.0 older like P33, P35, X38 are 1.0 2.0 cards are backward compatible with intel chip sets at this point there isn't really any difference yet as the current cards don't use all the available bandwidth of the 1.0 slots.
On the Intel numbering system G usually means integrated video, as does Q with higher performance chip set, X is the High performance 16 x 16 Xfire boards, P is no video and I've heard it called the performance board but never from Intel.
In my opinion xfire/SLI is a waste at this point as most games will actually loose performance when the cards are ganged, you need a true 16 x 16 board to get full performance from it and that's an extra $100 plus driver hassles and to take full advantage a monitor larger then 26", For the price the gain is minimal over one large card like the HD4870 or 9800GTX+.
the EP35 DS4(P) is a excellent board as is the EP35 DS3R.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

hmm..think ill settle for an asus P5QL-E mobo...any comments?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Nice looking board I was looking at that the other day for a budget build.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

heh...great then...
overbudget build:

mobo:Asus P5QL-E
cpu:Intel E8400
cpu cooler:tuniq 120
gpu:HIS IceQ 4 Turbo 4850
ram:Corsair XMS2 DHX 6400 800mhz 2GB
psu:Corsair TX750W
hardisk:Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB
storage:Samsung 22x SH-223Q Black 
chassis:Lancool K-7/Lian Li A09B
screen:BenQ G900WD/BenQ G2200WT

optional:
soundcard:auzen x-fi prelude


am wondering then if i were to use Win XP as my OS...which edition should i go for; seeing how 32-bits only support up to 3.2gb of rams?
or should i just get vista?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATI/AMD build..on a budget.*

Vista works the same as XP 32 bit reports 3.2 or so but can address upper memory areas for system devices, But I've never seen a PC actually use over 4 gigs anyway.


----------



## dwinzo (Oct 3, 2008)

thx y'll for d help..prob go look for my parts n start building late nov...weeee...


----------

